# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  HSDPA

## Արմկար

Բարի օր , ժողովուրդ ջան ես էս հարցը էլի եմ տվել բայց պատասխանող չի եղել դեռ, ու հարցս մնում է բաց, Ես օգտվում եմ rapidshare--ից  premium acount-ով , հենց անցա վիվասելի ՄՏՍ կոնեկտի իմ մոտ սկսեց rapidshare պրոբլեմ տալ, ես տարբեր ծրագրերով փորձեցի քաշել բայց հիմնականում 100 Մբայթանոց ֆայլերը տարբեր % ներ քաշելուց հետո արագությունը իջնում ա Օկբիթ/վրկ ու վերջ, էլ չի քաշում , դակաչկա էլ չի տալիս , լինում ա դեպքեր որ 99.9%  քաշում ա բայց մինչև վերջ չի քաշում երբեք, ես շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ փորձելուց հետո դիմեցի նրան ումից գնել եմ acount-ը, նա ասեց որ acount-ի հետ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա , ես էլ դրանում համոզվեցի երբ փոխեցի իմ նախկին կապը ու են կիսատ ֆայլերը քաշեցի , ես դիմեցի rapidshare.com-ի support-ին դե նրանք էլ ինձ առաջարկեցին օգտագործել RapidShareManager, դե ես նրանցից ուրիշ բան չէի էլ սպասում, օգտագործեցի նույն բանն էր: Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ որ մեկը կարող է՞ օգնել ինձ, ես կարամ տրամադրեմ  տարբեր ծրագրերի լոգերը

----------


## Gayl

> Բարի օր , ժողովուրդ ջան ես էս հարցը էլի եմ տվել բայց պատասխանող չի եղել դեռ, ու հարցս մնում է բաց, Ես օգտվում եմ rapidshare--ից  premium acount-ով , հենց անցա վիվասելի ՄՏՍ կոնեկտի իմ մոտ սկսեց rapidshare պրոբլեմ տալ, ես տարբեր ծրագրերով փորձեցի քաշել բայց հիմնականում 100 Մբայթանոց ֆայլերը տարբեր % ներ քաշելուց հետո արագությունը իջնում ա Օկբիթ/վրկ ու վերջ, էլ չի քաշում , դակաչկա էլ չի տալիս , լինում ա դեպքեր որ 99.9%  քաշում ա բայց մինչև վերջ չի քաշում երբեք, ես շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ փորձելուց հետո դիմեցի նրան ումից գնել եմ acount-ը, նա ասեց որ acount-ի հետ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա , ես էլ դրանում համոզվեցի երբ փոխեցի իմ նախկին կապը ու են կիսատ ֆայլերը քաշեցի , ես դիմեցի rapidshare.com-ի support-ին դե նրանք էլ ինձ առաջարկեցին օգտագործել RapidShareManager, դե ես նրանցից ուրիշ բան չէի էլ սպասում, օգտագործեցի նույն բանն էր: Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ որ մեկը կարող է՞ օգնել ինձ, ես կարամ տրամադրեմ  տարբեր ծրագրերի լոգերը


Ես երեկ փորձեցի,իմ մոտ հենց սկզբից չթողեց քաշեմ միանգամից էռօր տվեց

----------


## Արմկար

> Ես երեկ փորձեցի,իմ մոտ հենց սկզբից չթողեց քաշեմ միանգամից էռօր տվեց


Երևի free էս փորձել քաշել, իմ մոտ պրեմիում չի թողել , ուր մնաց ֆրի թողնի, թեման մնում է բաց  :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

Նախ եւ առաջ կա այսպիսի թեմա` Հարցեր բջջային կապի վերաբերյալ (GSM, UMTS, եւ այլն), որի մեջ HSDPA-ն նույնպես մտնում է:

Բացի այդ, չհասկացա, թե ինչ կապ ունի նշված խնդրիը HSDPA-ի հետ: Արմկար ջան, բոլորն էլ հասկանում են քո պրոբլեմը, ու չեմ կասկածում` եթե մեկնումեկը լուծումն իմանար, քեզ էլ կասեր: Ասածս այն է, որ նոր թեմա բացելը դժվար ինչ-որ բանով օգնի, կարելի էր նույն բանը գրել, օրինակ` «ՎիվաՍել - MTS» թեմայում:  :Wink:

----------


## Արմկար

Rammstein ջան գրել եմ, մի քանի տեղ եմ գրել, ուղակի պատասխան չեմ ստացել, ես էլ մտածեցի երևի համակարգչային ցանցեր բաժնում կարողա օգնեն  :Sad:  դրա համար էստեղ գրեցի, կներեք եթե սխալ եմ արել  նոր թեմա բացելով, մոդերատորը եթե ուզում ա թող ջնջի թեման մենակ թէ մի տեղ գրեք, օգնեք պրոբլեմը լուծել, ինձ թվում է վաղ թէ ուշ բոլորին էլ պետք կլինի rapid-ից քաշել ու կկանգնեն նույն պրոբլեմի առաջ

----------


## Gayl

> Երևի free էս փորձել քաշել, իմ մոտ պրեմիում չի թողել , ուր մնաց ֆրի թողնի, թեման մնում է բաց


Հա Ֆրիով եմ արել:

----------


## BOBO

լուծումը էնա որ հոստինգ էս ճարում rapidleech ես քցում ( www.rapidleech.com ) ու ֆայլերը քցում էտ սեռվեռ հետո ըտեղից քաշում կամ էլ գուգլում ման արի http://www.google.ru/search?q=%22rap...+v2+rev.+41%22
http://www.google.ru/search?q=%22rap...+v2+rev.+42%22

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Մոդերատորական. Ինչպես բացատրեց Rammstein-ը, թեման փակվում է։*

----------

masivec (28.11.2009)

----------

